# plowboy11



## plowboy11 (Nov 4, 2011)

does anyone know if ck30 kioti loader hydraulic flare hose fittings are 27 degree jic


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, plowboy11.

Unless they've changed things in the past few years JIC fittings are 37 degree flare not 27.

HTH
Mark


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you sure that they are jic fittings, or are you asking? If it's a Kioti they could be and probably are, a jis 30 degree fitting. Call a dealer to confirm, but I'm sure Komatsu and Kioti use the jis fittings.


----------

